# Bear is 1!!! Look how he's grown!



## Bear GSD

I can't believe Bear is 1 today, Happy Birthday my sweet boy!

21661 21664 21665


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Bear GSD

Here's a couple of more recent pictures of Bear


----------



## 4score

Happy Birthday Bear you handsome boy! I bet Walter and Bear would be great friends.


----------



## RocketDog

OMG. That second puppy picture especially....!!!!!! ♥

Happy birthday Handsome!


----------



## Scarlettsmom

RocketDog said:


> OMG. That second puppy picture especially....!!!!!! ♥
> 
> Happy birthday Handsome!


 
OMG, he was incredibly cute in that one!! He's grown into a handsome young "man".


----------



## kbella999

Happy Birthday and you are just precious. :birthday:


----------



## starburst

Scarlettsmom said:


> OMG, he was incredibly cute in that one!! He's grown into a handsome young "man".


I was thinking the same thing !
What a cute pup and handsome guy now:wub:


----------



## Bear GSD

So I took part of the day off to get some things done and to spend with Bear. We went for a hike, played in some fall leaves and then we went to his favorite pet store for a birthday treat and a new toy.
How do some of you celebrate your pet's birthday?


----------



## Zeeva

I don't do much for a pet birthday. Got way too many of them  Some of them I don't know how old they are as they are rescues...

Absolutely adore the picture of him on the slide. He has a pretty pretty coat! All I wanna do is huggle and snuggle him he looks so soft and handsome bless him FOREVER!


----------



## PatchonGSD

Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Birthday Bear. You are incredibly handsome.


----------



## porcelanne

Bear GSD said:


> So I took part of the day off to get some things done and to spend with Bear. We went for a hike, played in some fall leaves and then we went to his favorite pet store for a birthday treat and a new toy.
> How do some of you celebrate your pet's birthday?


Awwwww he's grown up well! Those pictures are great! Nanook's ears did exactly the same at the same ages.


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday:* Bear!!* and many more


----------



## jhoop371

Happy Happy Birthday Mr. Bear!!:wub:


----------



## Bullet Vom Law

Happy Belated Birthday to Bear! They sure do grow up fast!


----------



## Bear GSD

Thank's guys! I just love my guy, he's really grown up soo fast. 
I can't believe he's a year old already


----------



## Bullet Vom Law

Bear GSD said:


> Thank's guys! I just love my guy, he's really grown up soo fast.
> I can't believe he's a year old already


Same here! I remember when my Bullet was 1 day old when I first emailed the breeder about him and now he is almost 8 months old! Time sure does fly!


----------



## Mandy L.

Happy Birthday Bear!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mrsbuggs

Happy Birthday Bear, your a cutie


----------



## wyominggrandma

*Holly is 2.............*

Holly turned 2 yesterday. She got a new crate and lots of toys... Spoiled rotten..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Hey Bear Happy Birthday, wishing for you many, many, more. You have grown from a gorgeous puppy to a very handsome young man. :wub:


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am so sorry I wasn't paying attention and put Holly's happy birthday in your thread. Please forgive me... I was not trying to hijack your thread, I feel stupid now.
Happy birthday to Bear...


----------



## Bear GSD

wyominggrandma said:


> I am so sorry I wasn't paying attention and put Holly's happy birthday in your thread. Please forgive me... I was not trying to hijack your thread, I feel stupid now.
> Happy birthday to Bear...


Don't feel bad, it's ok! I hope that Holly had a great birthday yesterday! She looks so happy with her new toy.
I hope that you started a separate thread so that everyone can wish your beautiful girl, Happy Birthday!


----------

